# خلى بالك من الفيرس الجديد



## ++menooo++ (26 فبراير 2006)

*خلى بالك من الفيرس الجديد*

>
> >>هنالك أشخاص يقومون بإرسال
> >>شاشة توقف أو حافظة شاشة
> >>SCREEN SAVER
> >>بها ضفادع بإسم
> >>Budweiser Frogs
> >>إذا قمت بتحميل هذه الشاشة في جهازك فسيقوم بتدمير القرص الصلب..
> >>لا تقم بتحميلها تحت أي ظرف أو ضغط..
> >>هذا يعتبر فيروس جديد.. والكثيرون لايعرفون عنه شيء.
> >>قم بإبلاغ أصدقائك بأسرع وقت ممكن
> >>وهو فيروس خطير جد ولا يوجد له مكافحة حالياً
> >>=============================
> >>كن حذرا فهناك فايرس ظهر حديثا يقوم بمسح الدرايف سي
> >>فإذا وصلتك رسالة تحمل هذا العنوان
> >>"Economic Slow Down in US "
> >>فعليك حذف الرسالة فورا.. أما إذا فتحتها فسيقول لك
> >>"Your system will restart now. do you want to continue"
> >> >>
> >>وحتى إذا اخترت " لا" فسيقوم باغلاق جهازك ولن تستطيع تشغيله
>مره اخرى
> >>حاول ارسال هذا التحذير لأكبر عدد ممكن
> >>ونشره على اكبر نطاق ممكن
> >>حتى يتجنبوا أخطار هذا الفايرس
> >>============================
> >>يوجد فيروس
> >>جديد أكتشف حديثا و عمله هو حذف جميع محتويات القرص الصلب
> >>. اذا وصلك ايميل
> >>بعنوان
> >>"Osama Vs Bush",
> >>أحذفه فورا ، عند فتحه سوف يسألك السؤال التالي
> >>will this war affect the world economy?".
> >>هل سوف تؤثر هذه الحرب على إقتصاد العالم ؟
> >>و يوجد عدة أزره اذا ضغطت على أحدها سوف يتم ايقاف النظام عندك و لن
> >>تستطيع تشغيله مره
> >>أخرى .....و قد سبب هذا الفيروس عدة مشاكل في أمريكا و الهند و بعض
> >>مناطق العالم
> >>الرجاء إعادة ارسال هذه الرسالة الى أقصى عدد من الناس لأخذ الحذر
>و
> >>الحيطة
> >>ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## blackguitar (27 فبراير 2006)

*ميرسى اوى يا مينا على معلوماتك دى*
*انا انصح ان اى رساله من شخص لانعرفه نقوم بحذفها*


----------



## ++menooo++ (27 فبراير 2006)

شكرا على متابعتك و اهتمامك يا بلاك ((( بولا )))


----------

